# The Great Appalachian Conference



## lcertuche (May 9, 2017)

Is anyone going to this conference in Tennessee. I would have loved to go see everything and see some favorite YouTube personalities like Patara, Danny and Wanda, and many others. They are having all kinds of displays and demonstrations on homesteading interest.


----------



## mymilliefleur (May 9, 2017)

I didn't go, but I do watch Patara on youtube (she actually lives only an hour or two from me). It looks like there were some cool people at the conference.


----------



## lcertuche (May 9, 2017)

We are quite a drive from Tennessee but I would have loved going. Paterra is one of my favorites.


----------

